

(Response to 'YC is a Cult') A Note on Cults & Productivity - demandred
http://www.socialbias.com/a-note-on-cults-productivity/

======
abiek
During your startup lifestyle, how many hours of productive work do you get
accomplished per day?

~~~
parker
I'd guess around 12-14 hours of actual thinking and working time. At a normal
startup as an employee, I'm guessing you'd average around 10 hours, but more
around crunch time

~~~
cschneid
And then I assume another 2-3 hours of "dicking around" with RSS or other non-
valuable computer activities?

